# Waterfall On Mt Spokane. C&C always nice



## Sachphotography (Apr 14, 2010)

I was driving around on Mt Spokane this last week and came across this hidden waterfall. All the water is snow run of from the mountain.


----------



## HikinMike (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like a great location and great composition. For my tastes, I would have used a slightly more shutter speed. While I like the milky effect, I think this is a bit too much.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Apr 14, 2010)

Good find, and great shot. It's obviously man-made, but the symmetry is really nice.

Well done.


----------



## Sachphotography (Apr 14, 2010)

IT is so weird. When I look at this in Photoshop it looks good.... but looking at it on here the highlighted areas look blown out. I wonder if it changes and compress the file on photobucket. It seems the quality is not good on here at all.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

great capture. what were the settings?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 14, 2010)

I find my photos lose a lot in the upload to whichever photohost I use, too. So it won't be your eyes ... and I believe this one is much clearer on your computer.

But I'm with HikinMike: while I, too, like the "silk effect" in photos of moving water, it feels a little overdone in this particular photo. A tad faster might have looked better is what also was my immediate thought.


----------



## Sachphotography (Apr 14, 2010)

I have another shot Im goin to work on. Ill upload it when its done. I usually take a umber of exposures when shooting because I have noticed that they dont always lookd great even when the LCD looks good..... Be back soon with the other


----------



## Sachphotography (Apr 15, 2010)

While it is not to much different it is a shorter exposure.





The only thing I have done done is process the image to balance out the light and dark spots. I guess an HDR type process might be a good choice for that shoot.....yes I said it.....Hdr done right would not be a bad idea

This water looks weird.... looks like someone wrapped it with saran rap!


----------



## Wino (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Sachphotography,

Ditto HikinMike and LaFoto.


----------



## kalmkidd (Apr 18, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> I find my photos lose a lot in the upload to whichever photohost I use, too. So it won't be your eyes ... and I believe this one is much clearer on your computer.
> 
> But I'm with HikinMike: while I, too, like the "silk effect" in photos of moving water, it feels a little overdone in this particular photo. A tad faster might have looked better is what also was my immediate thought.


agreed.


----------

